# NH 5060 or 5070



## tburkgren (Sep 29, 2009)

I am going to bite the bullet and purchase a new baler. Any thoughts on the New Holland 5060 versus the NH 5070? Main diference I can see is in the size of the pickup - 65" versus 75" and the feeding system (2 paired rotors versus 3 paired rotors). We put up about 55 acres plus small amount of custom work. All opinions are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive got a 5070 and the wide pickup is a must now, I really couldnt imagine not haveing it, I would say the wide pickup is a must, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

They claim there is some difference in the needles, and maybe on the plunger, and the 570 used to have a wimpier tractor hitch, but the BIG thing for me is the wider pickup. The extra rotor in the feeder is a result of that. Do you make any double rolls when you rake? Do you ever have trouble that the pickup is not wide enough? I have seen few 570's for sale over the years, vs tons of 575's. Do you know how big the price difference is?

Rodney


----------



## tburkgren (Sep 29, 2009)

Price difference is $2500.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I was qouted 21k for a 5070 last week if that helps any. I can't make up my mind between the 5070 and a 348 JD.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a BC5070 Hayliner and with the 'Hayliner' model it has larger tires, hardened plunger rails, hydroformatic bale tension, extended bale case, larger twine box and hydraulic tongue swing and pickup lift. Best I remember the standard 5070 will have a wider pickup, HD knotters - needles and bale case resistor doors. I believe the 5060 will do you a fine job but if you are looking for a heavier built machine and a wider pickup (which is really nice) then the 5070 is the way to go. The Hayliner edition will be a little higher in price than the 5070.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it basically comes down to this - is the $2500 worth it for the wider pickup, and is there any chance you'll trade the machine before it's wore out? I would think the 5070 will be more 'sellable' in the future. If you have no need for the wider pickup, and will run the thing till it falls apart, then keep the $2500 in your pocket.

Rodney


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

I went thru all of this last fall. Rodney and BC Fence were great in helping me. In the end the BC5070 I got for less than a JD 348. I'm very happy with the product and glad I didnot get the 348. My BC5070 has the hyd. toung-the hyd. tensioner-the hyd. pick up and the extra bale case. How can you go wrong. Buy the 70 over the 60 and you"won't regret it"
Richard.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a 5060 last year new for $16400. Works great but I wish I had the 5070.It has more features.


----------



## wjkrostek (Jul 12, 2011)

what size tractors are you all using with these balers. A dealer told me that all you need is 40 HP to run any of there's small sq balers?


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't believe that. Look at the new Holland page. I have a 5070 and it requires 75 pro horse power


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would go with the larger 5070. We have a 5080 which is pretty much the same but the bales are 16X18 instead of 14X18. I can't imagine having a smaller pickup. That would be a big thing with me. That's a whole 10 inches smaller on the 5060. We also have a NH580 which is the older model of the same thing and it's been great. Though we are trading it on a 3X3 baler. We don't need two small balers. And if you are considering the JD baler I don't know much about them, but I do not like the auger in them at all. The only JD small balers I see around here are 30+ years old and really are only owned by guys that bale about 5-10 acres or so. I don't even think the JD dealer here keeps any on the lot. Plus they will want more $ due to the green paint. As for power no way would 40hp be a fun experience. We have a TN75 NH tractor. I think it is equivilant to the T4000 series now and no way would I try and bale with it. Only in a pinch would I try it. And it's 75hp. Just not heavy enough. The NH baler specs say the tractor needs to be heavier then the baler. It's not lying. When I was a kid we used a Ford 5000 on an 420 baler (same size as the 5080) and it would really rock and push the tractor around.


----------



## wirong hay (Mar 12, 2011)

think your selves lucky new holland charge us in australia 40000 thousand plus for a 5070 ad the ozzie dollars worth more than the green back .wirog hay


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

40hp to run a little baler..... maybe empty in the barnyard. If that's as knowledgeable as that dealer is, then it's good you found the door. 100hp in the field in nice sized rolls is not too big. You gotta have enough weight to keep the baler behind you, and if you pull a wagon or accumulator behind the baler you need more weight. I was using a 575 years ago on 85hp, and that was fine, and I was pulling a wagon, but the tires were loaded on the tractor.

Rodney


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

We run our 5070 with a 83 pto hp tractor and is more than adequate. As to which baler to purchase, the 5070 is the right choice hands down.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Let say you buy the 5070 in five years the extra $2500 will be a distant memory. Now if you buy the 5060 in five years you still will be thinking about the 5070 every time you are baling a nice big windrow of hay and the pickup is just that few inches to narrow to get it all, especially on corners and wind blown hay. I have a 5070 with thrower and run it with jd 2950, 83 hp and i love using it when the weather lets me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The slight difference in price isn't a factor when you consider what you're getting. I won't buy a baler unless it has a wide pickup, the wider the better. Found even with our old 276 Hayliner, the more tractor the better. A super 88 diesel would run it, a 77 oliver would run it even, but the Oliver 1600 ran it better and the most production (and least problems) was with a Oliver 1855 running it. Horsepower of those tractors was roughly, 55hp, 50hp, 68hp, and 95hp.


----------

